# Heading to Africa



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I have the first and shortest leg over with on my way to South Africa. I drove down to Denver today and will hop on a plane to Dallas on Tuesday. Then on to Doha Cuttar and then to Johnsburg South Africa and a short hop down Port Elizabeth where we will be met at the airport by our professional hunter for the ride out to the outfitters game reserve of 200,000+ acres.

It'll take some time through airports but we will be there on Thursday afternoon and begin some serious hunting on Friday. 

I have no idea of how good the internet is at the lodge but I'll try to keep all of you updated each night...just as a FYI well be 8 hours ahead of you.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Can’t wait for updates! I REALLY REALLY want to hunt some species in Africa.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Have fun! Take some pictures.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There will be pictures one way or another.

I'll try to upload them from the lodge

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Enjoy your trip and adventure. May the Safari Gods be with you and bless you with your hearts desires.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes Critter, keep us posted if possible. Or when you get back if not. Travel safe.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Safe travels and good hunting. Will enjoy living vicariously through your adventure.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I told my wife you were going to Africa,
She said.........don't even think about it 

You have a good time and be safe.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm going to resist the urge to link the 80s song and just say good luck, be safe, and I hope you have the trip of a life time.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Be safe and have a amazing trip.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I look forward to your reports! What critters are on your list?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'm going to resist the urge to link the 80s song and just say good luck, be safe, and I hope you have the trip of a life time.


I won’t resist:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I told my wife you were going to Africa,
> She said.........don't even think about it
> 
> You have a good time and be safe.


In your whiniest voice: "But Critter's wife is letting HIIIIM go to Africa!!!"


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Already tried that. 
Didn't work.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Safe trip & good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> In your whiniest voice: "But Critter's wife is letting HIIIIM go to Africa!!!"


What wife? Got rid of her 37 years ago.

So now after a 2 hour flight and then a 17 hour and finally a 8 houry I am down to just a 2 hour one and I'll be at the lodge relaxing getting ready to hit it hard in the morning 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> What wife? Got rid of her 37 years ago.
> 
> So now after a 2 hour flight and then a 17 hour and finally a 8 houry I am down to just a 2 hour one and I'll be at the lodge relaxing getting ready to hit it hard in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


I'm getting excited now!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Finally got here. Checked the.the zero on my rifle and there was no change after the baggage handlers got done with it. Then we went hunting for a bit. Saw some impala and some kudu but nothing to pull the trigger on


I'll get more pictures later here are a couple of my room.























Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Went 3 for 4 today

A kudu in the morning and a blue
blue Wildebeest along with a impala in the afternoon missed a warthog 
























Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Nice work...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

So awesome - congrats!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Amazing stuff Critter. Those are some neat animals. Have fun and enjoy 'toughing it'! When you get a chance, tell us all about the gun you took, ammo, etc.-----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Today's update

















Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Amazing stuff Critter. Those are some neat animals. Have fun and enjoy 'toughing it'! When you get a chance, tell us all about the gun you took, ammo, etc.-----SS


II'll get the story out when I get home

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Gemsbok is my #1 animal there. I’ve always just been drawn to them. 

Well done!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Today's take























Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks amazing, nice work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Looks like you got another opportunity on that warthog! Keep em comin Critter, awesome pictures


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Way cool ! awesome animals and pics


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Today's report

Not much going on, I did however bag a baboon










Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I keep showing the wife the pictures

But, the same response....don't even think about it. 

It's looks like a great adventure. Where will you put all the mounts ??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Most will be euros with 4 shoulder mounts

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a guy come into my store a couple of years before I retired and asked me if he could put his mounts up in the store. He was moving and had 30 mounts he couldn't take with him. Most of them were African animals. He wasn't happy when I said no. That's the reason I asked.......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When I first got married, we mounted things because we either didn't think we'd either get another of that type of animal, or even bigger animals. I mounted my first Antelope, my wife mounted her first Antelope. Her first big 4pt mule deer got shoulder mounted... my big bookcliffs buck got shoulder mounted... Caribou we shoulder mounted. The mt goat was a no brainer, there was no change we were not going to mount an OIL, but we went with a lifesize mt vs shoulder when it came down to it (we've never regretted it).

Since all of that... between me and my wife we've killed a almost 2 dozen more antelope, some ALOT bigger than what we mounted. My wife has killed 2 more buck deer bigger than her mounted one. All of those we've just got euro... and sadly, we dont even have those on a wall anywhere, they are piled up in a corner. My elk... I went euro, as we just dont have the space for a shoulder mount.

So yea, space is a HUGE concern. I don't know what I'm going to do with a Moose head yet. I do not have a place to put a moose shoulder mount. Packout keeps trying to talk me into euro... I guess I'll decide at the time.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If I end up getting my buffalo I'll do a euro. 
I'm out of room at the house and cabin, and don't have the store to put some in anymore.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

2full said:


> I keep showing the wife the pictures
> 
> But, the same response....don't even think about it.


I have a solution for you: take her with you!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is worth a try !
She does like to travel.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice job! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter, all I can say is....."Your the Man"! 

Not only is this safari trip yours, but, it has became all of us members safari as well living through the pics.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Tapering off now with one more animal to go. I'm thinking about a ostrich 

Today's animal was a cull impala along with the view from. My deck looking west
















Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2full said:


> I keep showing the wife the pictures
> 
> But, the same response....don't even think about it.
> 
> It's looks like a great adventure. Where will you put all the mounts ??


I don't know if I posted the pictures of my room yet or not so here they are along with the dining area for dinner with dinner being cooked






























Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You'll have to give us a write up when you get home and rested. I'm interested in the meals they prepare for you guys now that you mentioned it.
That is one 5 star setup if you ask me.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, looks like you really "roughed" it!! 

Can't wait to hear more about the trip!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Slow day today, just a ostrich. Anyone like some drumsticks?










Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That is way cool liking the updates and pics of the game your harvesting .. waiting to see a chupacabra ! on the ground


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, here I sit at home sweet home. I got here at midnight last night and after around 36 hours in the air I wanted a nice hot shower. No hot water. So I left it until this morning. Come to find out the gas control valve is bad and is a known defect on these hot water heaters. So that is on order. I'm down to spit baths in the sink until it gets here.

I'll get the story on here in a few days. Right now I have to get a couple of Dr appointments set up and get my lawn mowed. My asthma flared up while hiking out of the canyon where I shot my gemsbok and I have been hacking like a 2 pack a day smoker.


----------

